

Show HN: Printavo v3, listening to customers and growing - webbruce

Been going for about three years now on the side, learned to code in Rails from Michael Hartl's book, got help from friends and have been getting tons of feedback.  I find using Uservoice's idea generation tool was the best along with emailing all customers a few days after they register to get feedback.<p>I also found that a good amount of people will sign up and abandon the site quickly and I'm going to put in a JQ tour to help guide people around the app.  Also been testing out Olark to gauge converting users.<p>Anywho, I just launched the latest, responsive Printavo update with has a ton of cool things screen printers need and use on a daily basis.<p>Any tips on converting more users are more than appreciated.
======
webbruce
<http://printavo.com>

